# Used tool source



## ratherbuildthanbuy (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone have advice on where too look for quality used tools (specifically a table saw) in the Chicago area? I've heard used tools are sometimes better quality than new if they're old enough to be made in the USA. 
I keep an eye on Craigslist and estate sales but haven't found much listed yet.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Craigs List is a good source. Use http://www.searchtempest.com/ to search effectively in your area. You may catch bigger saws on a government auction.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 on Craig's.

Someone else on this forum suggested pawn shops. I took that advice on Saturday and bought clean Dewalt palm sander for $20.

Now I plan to visit fairly often to look for deals.

Jeff


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Public Surplus - it's an auction site for government agencies. Here's a cabinet saw ending soon (3 hours) in your state, I don't know how far it is from Chicago. You might also try Milwaukee. If you want the good deals you need to be ready to do some driving.

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/all,il/auction/view?auc=698020


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> Public Surplus - it's an auction site for government agencies. Here's a cabinet saw ending soon (3 hours) in your state, I don't know how far it is from Chicago. You might also try Milwaukee. If you want the good deals you need to be ready to do some driving.
> 
> http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/all,il/auction/view?auc=698020


joe -

i got 3 workbenches from there. the kind with lockers under it. $25 bucks ! ! 38 x 84 of solid maple. and i sold the lockers for $25. lol i put it thru a wide belt sander and its perfect !

next was 60 x 30. $45. no vises. i put it thru the wide belt sander and it became my office desk. i left alot of the scars of 50 years of students' abuse but everyone that comes in my office immediatly flashes back to high school. i built an 'industrial' looking base for it from 4x4's

the other bench was a 60 x 60 with 3 vises. paid $115 - sold each vise for $40 . i havent finished it yet and it needs some clean up. 

great site


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> Public Surplus - it's an auction site for government agencies. Here's a cabinet saw ending soon (3 hours) in your state, I don't know how far it is from Chicago. You might also try Milwaukee. If you want the good deals you need to be ready to do some driving.
> 
> http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/all,il/auction/view?auc=698020


That's an excellent deal on a great saw and just in the NW suburbs. Looks like it's 3-phase? But you could swap out the motor.

Joe, thanks for the site reference. That's one I hadn't come across.


----------



## ratherbuildthanbuy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the great ideas. I'll have to keep an eye on those sites from now on!


----------



## John1243 (Jun 14, 2015)

I found a great deal on an older craftsman table saw on a site called renoback.com


----------

